
NTRU: Cryptography in Post Quantum Computing World - harshgupta
https://github.com/NTRUOpenSourceProject/ntru-crypto
======
harshgupta
From Page:

A working, full-scale quantum computer running the process known as “Shor’s
algorithm” would be able to break RSA or ECC of any practical size in
negligible time. In contrast, NTRU’s security is reduced only slightly by
quantum computers.

